# Amazingly useful tape measure that won't fall over



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

Just dropped this one into my Amazon shopping cart.

Thanks for the post.
Roger


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Just dropped this one into my Amazon shopping cart.
> 
> Thanks for the post.
> Roger
> ...


No problem! Sears currently has it on sale for $9.99. Slightly better than what I bought it for.


----------



## mierla (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for the post - just picked up one for me and a couple more for holiday gifts!


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

If you can buy it for under 10 dollars, better buy it now. Amazon wants $25.99


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

That's pretty darn cool.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

A constant complaint I have about my tape measures. This looks to be the answer. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

What a great idea. I must have one.
The Sears website shows it in 16 ft as well as 25 ft. The current price diff is inconsequential. 
I might pick the slightly smaller one for my in-shop uses.

Thank you for pointing this thing out!


----------



## edwardavion (Dec 13, 2017)

I just ordered the 16 footer for 7.49 each. Bought a couple for friends- Edison Award Winner- Check out the Edison Awards online for other neat new tools now available.


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

Both sizes are on sale today at sears.com. Bought the 25' for $12.99, it's $21 on Amazon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Why didn't they think of that 50 years ago? On my way to Sears! Thanks for the post.


----------



## dougdoberman (Apr 15, 2018)

I've got both sizes and use them regularly. That said, there's a definite "Con" not listed above: There's no belt clip. I'd find that a lot more useful than the writing surface.


----------

